
What the 15-Hour Work Week Prophets Failed to Account For - RickJWagner
https://fee.org/articles/what-the-15-hour-work-week-prophets-failed-to-account-for/
======
bediger4000
This article starts out OK, noting that all economists "blaime shortcomings of
the individual" for why basically everyone world-wide has a 47-hour workweek.
Then the author drives off a cliff of handwaving about economically out-
competing everyone else by working harder, without giving any kind of argument
beyond maybe middle-school economics.

Given that in the USA median adjusted wages have remained unchanged for 40
years while workers' efficiency is usually considered to have increased by
maybe 50%, the article's conclusions are unwarranted. Workers have improved,
economic efficiencies have been adopted, as the article correctly notes.

